# PSD - Datei öffnen?



## Seitänzertraum (29. September 2003)

Hallo User!

Wer kann mir helfen, habe ein Foto per E-Mail erhalten im Format PSD-Datei.
Mit welchen Programm kann ich diese Öffnen?

Vielen Dank im Voraus.


----------



## Mythos007 (30. September 2003)

Das ist eine Photoshopdatei... Sich extra für dieses Bild ein 1200 Euro teures
Programm zuzulegen halte ich jedoch für etwas übertrieben ... bis dann dann M.


----------



## Mark (30. September 2003)

Hi!

ACDSee öffnet Dir auch die PS-Datei. Jedoch ohne eventuelle Layer...


----------



## Seitänzertraum (30. September 2003)

Gibt es keine andere Möglichkeit dieses Bild zu Öffnen z.B. Konvertieren.


----------



## Seitänzertraum (30. September 2003)

Sorry, ich bin Laie. Was ist ACDSee und Layer und kann ich mir das als Freeware runterladen.:-(


----------



## Mythos007 (30. September 2003)

ACDSee ist ein (Bildbetrachtungsprogramm) und mit "Layer" ist hier eine
Bildbearbeitungsebene gemeint die bei dem Bildbearbeitungsprogramm
"Adobe Photoshop" zur Anwendung kommt ...
=> ACDSee kann man sich z.B. hier herunterladen .:klick:.
=> IrwanView ist eine Alternative dazu und hier zu bekommen .:klick:.

in diesem Sinne eine geruhsame Nacht - Mythos007


----------



## Seitänzertraum (30. September 2003)

Vielen Dank Mythos007!
Welches findest Du besser?
Wünsche auch eine gute Nacht.
L.G. Seiltänzertraum


----------



## Mythos007 (30. September 2003)

Meine erste Wahl ist IrwanView - das schlagende Argument heißt hier Freeware


----------



## Seitänzertraum (30. September 2003)

Danke, hat geklappt


----------



## dfd1 (30. September 2003)

Um nur anzuschauen, riecht IrwanView.
Um zu bearbeiten, nimmste am besten GIMP. Ist eine stark reduzierte, photoshopänliches Grafikprogramm, das Freeware ist. Downzuloaden unter http://www.gimp.org/


----------

